# Groomers yesterday



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So I hope Pat ( the A team) won't mind I showed the groomer a picture from an old hairstyles thread of Abbey and Ava. Going for the long ears look. Sasha has had long ears for a couple years but also a long chin. We call her the general because her beard was so long lol. Lola had the round face with a long puppy cut.(lol i think) Sorry I don't know the different cuts at all. 

So here are some pics we just took.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Pictures to follow. I think I used up all my uploading space.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I became a lifetime member to get more space it still isn't working says i missing a security token?

I just contacted the administer.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no. Did you try loading via Photobucket? I find it much easier and you can caption well too and doesn't seem to have a limit.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I can not wait to see the after picture. Cassidy is at the groomers right now - I am sooo nervous


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

http://spoiledmaltese.shutterfly.com/pictures#n_5

not sure if this link works.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

If I click on the link I have to join


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

LexiMom said:


> If I click on the link I have to join


I will try something different. I don't really know why I can't upload.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OK, Here is Lola's Debut with her new haircut. I'm still trying to get use to it. I think it makes her look older. 

Check out the pic of her after she messed up her hair lol. Im still learning how to put bows in. I take the easy way out and use barettes a lot.

The bows they are wearing were made by Sylvia (Sylie). We won them in the rescue raffle.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awwww....she looks so pretty! Smooch. Smooch.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh My she looks SOOOO Adorable!!!! I TOTALLY understand the having to get used to it - I keep looking at Cassidy saying did I do the right thing


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OK, here is Sasha's new look.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Sasha Looks adorable also --- Sasha and I share the same BD July 14th :chili:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no. Did you try loading via Photobucket? I find it much easier and you can caption well too and doesn't seem to have a limit.


I finally got it to work. I just have to upload one pic at a time. 



babycake7 said:


> Awwww....she looks so pretty! Smooch. Smooch.


Thanks!



LexiMom said:


> Oh My she looks SOOOO Adorable!!!! I TOTALLY understand the having to get used to it - I keep looking at Cassidy saying did I do the right thing


Yes, when I picked them up. I called my bf and told him, I had traded the girls for two new girls. I think they look that different. I hope I can get use to it lol. 



LexiMom said:


> Sasha Looks adorable also --- Sasha and I share the same BD July 14th :chili:


Thank you! That's great! Sasha will be 13 this yr, I can't believe it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They both look sooooo.... pretty!!!! I really like their haircuts! I used to get my Avallon(at the bridge) cut like Sasha.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute cute! The last one is priceless!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

They look so beautiful! And I LOVE the bows!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili:*They look fabulous! When I first saw the picture I thought, wow those look like my velvet bows....then I realized they are. S**asha and Lola Pink certainly make the bows look pretty. BTW those are real freshwater black pearls...not terribly valuable, but real. The haircuts are so pretty. After spending a long time brushing MiMi today, I am seriously thinking about cutting her hair. If I knew she would look as cute as S&LP, I wouldn't hesitate.*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think they both look adorable:wub: and when you go to brush them you are going to really appreciate their cuts even more.:thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

The girls look great!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> They both look sooooo.... pretty!!!! I really like their haircuts! I used to get my Avallon(at the bridge) cut like Sasha.


Thank you! Hopefully I can get use to the new look.



hoaloha said:


> Cute cute! The last one is priceless!


Thanks! My Lo's really had to mess up her hair!!! She loves attention so she was a bit upset that I was taking pics of Sasha so she stuck herself in the middle! 



zooeysmom said:


> They look so beautiful! And I LOVE the bows!


Thank you so much! The bows are lovely! 



Sylie said:


> :chili::chili::chili:*They look fabulous! When I first saw the picture I thought, wow those look like my velvet bows....then I realized they are. S**asha and Lola Pink certainly make the bows look pretty. BTW those are real freshwater black pearls...not terribly valuable, but real. The haircuts are so pretty. After spending a long time brushing MiMi today, I am seriously thinking about cutting her hair. If I knew she would look as cute as S&LP, I wouldn't hesitate.*


Aww thank you Sylvia! I think the bows make my girls look very sophisticated. Now if only I would learn how to do a proper topnot! I have to add that to my to do list!!! I'm sure Mimi will look lovely in any haircut. But I can't say it isn't hard to get use to. They look funny to me. Not sure if I love the new do's yet.



lynda said:


> I think they both look adorable:wub: and when you go to brush them you are going to really appreciate their cuts even more.:thumbsup:


Thanks! Yes Sasha is very easy to brush her hair is very fine and straight doesn't easily mat on the other hand Lola has a thick cottony coat mats pretty easy. 



LuvMyBoys said:


> The girls look great!


Thanks!!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

What BEAUTIFUL girlie girls!!! They really look like princesses. I think their new do is spectacular!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

They look adorable, I need to have my pups hair cut this month, maybe I'll use these pics for inspiration!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love their cuts, and their bows!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have perm papers to wrap the top knot hair? You band it and then wrap it in paper and turn it over and then put the bow on? Papers protect the hair, but also make a nice clean top knot. Now, the bow-maker's daughter battles any bow I put in her hair. Today I just did a top knot wrapped in paper and she didn't fuss or try to re-arrange it, but as soon as I put a bow on she has to rearrange it until she looks like a drunk puppy. Sigh. I throw up my hands and give up.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh both your girls are just adorable and I love their haircuts!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

gidget'smom said:


> What BEAUTIFUL girlie girls!!! They really look like princesses. I think their new do is spectacular!


Aww thank you so much! 



BellaEnzo said:


> They look adorable, I need to have my pups hair cut this month, maybe I'll use these pics for inspiration!


I used an old picture of Abbey and Ava from a puppycut thread. There are lots of cute cuts there. 



reanut1379 said:


> I love their cuts, and their bows!


Thanks!



Sylie said:


> Do you have perm papers to wrap the top knot hair? You band it and then wrap it in paper and turn it over and then put the bow on? Papers protect the hair, but also make a nice clean top knot. Now, the bow-maker's daughter battles any bow I put in her hair. Today I just did a top knot wrapped in paper and she didn't fuss or try to re-arrange it, but as soon as I put a bow on she has to rearrange it until she looks like a drunk puppy. Sigh. I throw up my hands and give up.


Nope don't have perm paper. I have put it on my to do list! Now we will see when I get around to actually doing it lol. I will add getting perm paper to the list! 

Yup, sounds like yesterday when I did Lola's hair! It look pretty decent until she decided to re-position it! Yup I can just picture the drunk puppy look lol! 



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh both your girls are just adorable and I love their haircuts!


Thanks! Love your new siggie!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - I love the girl's haircuts.:wub::wub: They look younger to me and ready to spring into action. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Really it kind of lightens them up...hard to describe. How do they feel with the new hairdos? Usually it gives them a little more spring in their step and a license to get messy and not pay the price. I felt like the easier grooming was the real winning piece of the puzzle when I switched Tyler shorter. I think they look adorable and the bows in their hair is the icing on two very cute Maltese cakes. :thumbsup: Beautiful bows, Sylvia and I love freshwater pearls.:aktion033:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Mane - I love the girl's haircuts.:wub::wub: They look younger to me and ready to spring into action. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Really it kind of lightens them up...hard to describe. How do they feel with the new hairdos? Usually it gives them a little more spring in their step and a license to get messy and not pay the price. I felt like the easier grooming was the real winning piece of the puzzle when I switched Tyler shorter. I think they look adorable and the bows in their hair is the icing on two very cute Maltese cakes. :thumbsup: Beautiful bows, Sylvia and I love freshwater pearls.:aktion033:


Thanks! Yea I guess it's because I see them everyday it's a pretty drastic change. But I know they look cute lol. Yes they def like the short cuts. 

It's especially good for meal times. Since the beard is so short there's no mess. It is actually a lot easier to brush there teeth and get to the back molars without the beard hair getting in the way!


----------

